# Young Black Moraslat Pigeon



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello Every Body

A pic of Young Black Moraslat Pigeon

she looks ready to fight 


http://www.flixya.com/photo/2050952/Young-Black-Moraslat-Pigeon

Best Regards
Mahmoud


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

WOW!! never saw those kind in here....Thanks for sharing


----------



## vinny_wills (Jan 18, 2010)

looks like a English Carrier .


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

Beautiful bird! Would love to see one of those in person one day.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

vinny_wills said:


> looks like a English Carrier .


are you serious ? 








this is an english carrier


----------



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

That picture made me laugh !


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

I believe that it is a scabdaroon as they are called in the USA.


----------

